# Dealing with a fractured/hurt toe...



## Tbone (Dec 1, 2014)

Alright guys, about 3 and a half weeks ago I messed up my right big toe by jamming it into the ground REALLY hard. I didn't see a doctor or anything as it wasn't broken, but the foot had a lot of swelling. I iced and elevated it for a few days but had to stand on it at my job(where I hurt it). I figured it would be short lived but I still can't bend the toe without jolting pain.

Should I be prudent with it or continue doing what I am doing now which is squats at the gym(doesn't hurt if my foot is flat) and swimming in place of running(hurts bad the second my toe bends)? I would hate to delay the healing process but can't stand doing nothing(see what I did there  ).


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 2, 2014)

Have you been to the doc? Sometimes toe injuries require a surgical fix.


----------



## Tbone (Dec 2, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Have you been to the doc? Sometimes toe injuries require a surgical fix.


I didn't see a doctor because the toe looks fine....no bruising,displacement or anything...but it hurts to move the toe up or down. Don't get me wrong, compared to day one it is better I guess but I figured almost 4 weeks would yield better improvement.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm with TLDR20 on this go to a Doc....  the initial injury could have caused a nerve impingement or a tendon sheath injury that will not swell or bruise, but if left untreated could cause huge problems in the future.

Your health, your responsibility.


----------



## Tbone (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the input, I will see what I can do.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 2, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I'm with TLDR20 on this go to a Doc....  the initial injury could have caused a nerve impingement or a tendon sheath injury that will not swell or bruise, but if left untreated could cause huge problems in the future.
> 
> Your health, your responsibility.



Concur, strongly. Any other toe than the great toe, has natural splints, the toes next to them. Even the smallest toe can be naturally splinted by simply taping it to the next toe. The great toe is another story. You need that toe on your foot for balance. A close friend  of mine lost a great toe under a lawn mower. To this day, he still has trouble taking a shower because of the balance issue; but then again, he is an USAF 0-6 . If you have a fracture through the joint, it will take a very long time to heal. As already pointed out, you may need an ORIF, open reduction and internal fixation, surgery for adequate treatment of your fracture. As my two colleagues have suggested, let a physician examine your injury. Without that exam, you will not be adequately treated, and will have continued troubles. Best of luck with your injury.


----------



## Tbone (Dec 2, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Concur, strongly. Any other toe than the great toe, has natural splints, the toes next to them. Even the smallest toe can be naturally splinted by simply taping it to the next toe. The great toe is another story. You need that toe on your foot for balance. A close friend  of mine lost a great toe under a lawn mower. To this day, he still has trouble taking a shower because of the balance issue; but then again, he is an USAF 0-6 . If you have a fracture through the joint, it will take a very long time to heal. As already pointed out, you may need an ORIF, open reduction and internal fixation, surgery for adequate treatment of your fracture. As my two colleagues have suggested, let a physician examine your injury. Without that exam, you will not be adequately treated, and will have continued troubles. Best of luck with your injury.


Thanks, and I have suggested seeing someone about it but the mom and pops are a part of the "Only go to the doctor if you're dying" crowd. Convincing them to pay a visit would be the hardest part of this. Although, my dad at least acknowledges the fact that after a few weeks it is odd that it hasn't healed more......He and my brother actually joke about how funny it would be if I could never join the military cause I had to have my toe amputated.....hahaha so funny.....soooooo funny............(silent weeping)


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 2, 2014)

If it doesn't heal properly it could prevent you from joining the military.


----------



## Tbone (Dec 2, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> If it doesn't heal properly it could prevent you from joining the military.


That is what I was afraid of. Let's say I go get it fixed and it is like new, would that still prevent me from qualifying for an 18x?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Tbone said:


> Thanks, and I have suggested seeing someone about it but the mom and pops are a part of the "Only go to the doctor if you're dying" crowd. Convincing them to pay a visit would be the hardest part of this. Although, my dad at least acknowledges the fact that after a few weeks it is odd that it hasn't healed more......He and my brother actually joke about how funny it would be if I could never join the military cause I had to have my toe amputated.....hahaha so funny.....soooooo funny............(silent weeping)


----------



## Tbone (Dec 2, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I see your problem a little clearer now. My apologies for not looking at your intro sooner. A few thoughts: you could easily explore health care through your high school. If you participate is sports, it is even better. Most schools carry insurance to cover students who become injured on school grounds. While I do not support falsehoods, sometimes it can work in your favor to bend the truth some. Let's say that you injured your toe on school grounds. This could happen in many different ways; football injury season, varsity and intramural,  is in full swing now. A visit to the school nurse could get you into the medical care arena. Your parents will likely be notified, but if the school calls Mom & Pops, and says your son has a fractured toe, and needs medical attention, you have the school backing you up in approaching your parents.
> 
> Perhaps the above, and letting pops know that your toe injury could be in the way of joining the military after graduation, might be enough to swing his point of view enough to get you to a doc. I do wish the best for you and hope your toe injury gets resolved. It is hard to make a call on how this will impact an 18 X contract, without knowing a diagnosis and treatment outcome. Keep us posted on how this turns out for you.


Well I'm homeschooled so that option is gone. Funny enough I was at work today( This is where I hurt it) and since I work with kids afterschool   sometimes where I work, I was walking over to a kid who hurt himself and I stubbed my toe on a gymnast mat :-( Now the tow hurts like it did the first week.....sigh. I will try my best to see a doc and post any news I get.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Tbone said:


> Well I'm homeschooled so that option is gone. Funny enough I was at work today( This is where I hurt it) and since I work with kids afterschool   sometimes where I work, I was walking over to a kid who hurt himself and I stubbed my toe on a gymnast mat :-( Now the tow hurts like it did the first week.....sigh. I will try my best to see a doc and post any news I get.


.


----------



## Tbone (Dec 3, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That it happened on school grounds, does open a doorway for you, or so it seems. If I can help at all, shoot me a pm, and I will do all I can.


It's my fault I wasn't clear enough in my post, I work at Pump It Up which has an after-school program. So no, the injury did not happen at a school, it happened at work. I hope that clears it up a bit.


----------



## CDG (Dec 3, 2014)

Why don't you file a claim/report through work then?


----------



## Tbone (Dec 3, 2014)

CDG said:


> Why don't you file a claim/report through work then?


because I did it to myself and I really like my boss and would hate to put more stress on her than she already has.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2014)

Tbone said:


> because I did it to myself and I really like my boss and would hate to put more stress on her than she already has.



That's why employers are required to have worker's comp insurance.  You are naïve if you think you are doing anybody a favor by not reporting a workplace accident, especially one that could stop your entry into the military.


----------



## CDG (Dec 3, 2014)

Tbone said:


> because I did it to myself and I really like my boss and would hate to put more stress on her than she already has.


 Agree 100% with what x SF med said.  She's a boss, not a friend.  You need to do what's in your best interest.  Is it worth risking not getting the job you want, or not getting into the military at all?  We're downsizing right now, so it's far from a guarantee.


----------



## Tbone (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you both for the wisdom, I know what I need to do so I'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm going to go ahead and disagree. If you hurt your toe fucking around keep that shit to yourself. If it was hurt in the process of your job, think about a claim, but if you have insurance, again keep it to yourself.


----------



## Tbone (Dec 4, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> I'm going to go ahead and disagree. If you hurt your toe fucking around keep that shit to yourself. If it was hurt in the process of your job, think about a claim, but if you have insurance, again keep it to yourself.


Yes, it was hurt by screwing around(kicking a ball) and we have insurance and I have convinced my parents to see somebody. I just don't know the day yet.


----------



## Tbone (Feb 5, 2015)

SITREP: I saw a podiatrist today and my toe was never broken, but when I jammed my toe I chipped away the cartilage in my toe joint. The bad news is I will have pain for the rest of my life with a chance that I will have to fuse the bone when I am older. The good news is there is no damage being done by running, rucking etc. I will just be in pain when doing those things.......wheeew! only question is.......does arthritis dq one from an 18x contract? I spent a good hour reading the AR 40-501 and it said pain in a weight-bearing joint is a nogo? My Dr. said he would put it on record that I only sprained my big toe, but lying isn't something I want to do...


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 5, 2015)

Tbone said:


> ... but lying isn't something I want to do...


Good on ya!

LL


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 5, 2015)

m


----------



## Tbone (Feb 5, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It is good to hear what you are saying. That there has not been a fracture is good. I like that you are doing your own research into AR-40-501. All too often people expect others to find answers for them, and that is sad. A big step into becoming a learned person, is knowing where to go to find answers to your questions. If you continue on this path, before long, others will come to you for answers. Your injury may, or may not continue to bother you. There is a good chance, that over time, and with proper conditioning; your injury will become a non-factor in your life. The most importantt thing that I hear from you, is that you recognize the value in truth. Living an honest life, will make your path  so much easier and rewarding in the long run. I wish you the best of luck in your future. You are on the proper path for a good and rewarding life. Let us know how you are doing, we like to see people grow and prosper.


That was quite the reply. I will do my best to update when I get info. I will start the process with the recruiter now that I can tell him what I have done to myself.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2015)

Tbone said:


> SITREP: I saw a podiatrist today and my toe was never broken, but when I jammed my toe I chipped away the cartilage in my toe joint. The bad news is I will have pain for the rest of my life with a chance that I will have to fuse the bone when I am older. The good news is there is no damage being done by running, rucking etc. I will just be in pain when doing those things.......wheeew! only question is......*.does arthritis dq one from an 18x contract?* I spent a good hour reading the AR 40-501 and it said pain in a weight-bearing joint is a nogo? My Dr. said he would put it on record that I only sprained my big toe, but lying isn't something I want to do...




Do you have arthritis?


----------



## Tbone (Feb 5, 2015)

pardus said:


> Do you have arthritis?


Yes. When I jammed my toe into the ground my Metatarsal ground against the Phalange and destroyed the cartilage in that joint. Thus giving me arthritis. The Dr. said it would bother me for the rest of my life but at least I can do all the things I need to do without worrying about injury.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2015)

OK. Well up to you whether you divulge or not I guess.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 5, 2015)

Being an 18 series *gave* me arthritis....  but that was after the initial physicals.


----------



## Tbone (Feb 5, 2015)

pardus said:


> OK. Well up to you whether you divulge or not I guess.


I guess my question is do I have to "divulge" anything? The AR 40-501 says nothing about arthritis as far as I could see but does state "(8) Pain in a weight–bearing joint." as a disqualifyer. That is such a broad statement and I can't figure out if it applies to me? I mean.....we all have some sort of pain somewhere don't we? Also, what constitutes a "weight-bearing joint"? Wouldn't all joints be weight-bearing if the weight is coming from the right direction? Or is this something the dang recruiter could easily tell me...


----------



## medicchick (Feb 5, 2015)

Tbone said:


> SITREP: I saw a podiatrist today and my toe was never broken, but when I jammed my toe I chipped away the cartilage in my toe joint. The bad news is I will have pain for the rest of my life with a chance that I will have to fuse the bone when I am older. The good news is there is no damage being done by running, rucking etc. I will just be in pain when doing those things.......wheeew! only question is.......does arthritis dq one from an 18x contract? I spent a good hour reading the AR 40-501 and it said pain in a weight-bearing joint is a nogo? My Dr. said he would put it on record that I only sprained my big toe, but lying isn't something I want to do...





> _*2-10. Lower extremities  *
> 
> 
> d. _ _General._
> ...




Upper extremities do not have this clause.  The arthritis standards for being sent for a MEB are different, make sure you aren't reading those.  It seems to be if you can still train you are good.  The quoted parts are from the 4 August 2011 revision which I believe is the newest one.  No one here will advise you to lie but take those regs to your recruiter and talk about it and let him know what's going on.  Good luck.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2015)

Tbone said:


> I guess my question is do I have to "divulge" anything? The AR 40-501 says nothing about arthritis as far as I could see but does state "(8) Pain in a weight–bearing joint." as a disqualifyer. That is such a broad statement and I can't figure out if it applies to me? I mean.....we all have some sort of pain somewhere don't we? Also, what constitutes a "weight-bearing joint"? Wouldn't all joints be weight-bearing if the weight is coming from the right direction? Or is this something the dang recruiter could easily tell me...



It's your choice, but I know what box I would be ticking if this was my goal in life.

There is a saying in certain parts of the world, "Who Dares Wins".

Good luck to you.


----------



## Tbone (Feb 6, 2015)

medicchick said:


> Upper extremities do not have this clause.  The arthritis standards for being sent for a MEB are different, make sure you aren't reading those.  It seems to be if you can still train you are good.  The quoted parts are from the 4 August 2011 revision which I believe is the newest one.  No one here will advise you to lie but take those regs to your recruiter and talk about it and let him know what's going on.  Good luck.


How did I miss this? Let's hope I don't fail the eye exam!


----------



## Tbone (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the insight guys really appreciate it.


----------



## Wench (Feb 6, 2015)

Keyword:  interfere.

Can you still ruck the fuck out? Run several miles? Jump? Land on it?  All without squealing and calling your mama?  If so, I think you have your answer.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2015)

MO-TRIN!!!  Drink Water, take a knee, rub some dirt in it, and move the hell out.


----------



## Tbone (Feb 6, 2015)

I can handle the physical activity, and I wouldd rather stay away from any pain reliever if I can. I don't want to rely on it and then not have it...


----------



## Tbone (Feb 6, 2015)

*would


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2015)

Tbone said:


> I can handle the physical activity, and I wouldd rather stay away from any pain reliever if I can. I don't want to rely on it and then not have it...



 <- this would have been a better response to my post.  Because, you do not understand the irony espoused in it.

So, look around this site and see if you can figure out why it is considered ironic.  (note my screen name, and the fact I was an 18D ...)


----------



## Tbone (Feb 7, 2015)

WOW, I had no foresight at all in my last post...
After searching this site, there are countless threads explaining the benefits of NSAID's (one thread dealt specifically with traumatic osteoarthritis)
It was extremely naive to not take your advice at face value.......and that's disappointing.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 7, 2015)

Tbone said:


> WOW, I had no foresight at all in my last post...
> After searching this site, there are countless threads explaining the benefits of NSAID's (one thread dealt specifically with traumatic osteoarthritis)
> It was extremely naive to not take your advice at face value.......and that's disappointing.



Now look a little deeper at the remaining irony....   especially from an SOF standpoint.  Watcha gonna do PL?


----------



## EAL92 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm not saying lie, but how bad do you want it?


----------

